# ¿Qué es importante saber al crear o comprar bocinas?



## gecast (Dic 7, 2009)

Bien, está pregunta aclaro primero, es porque voy a comprar unas bocinas de computadora y quisiera saber que es lo importante a considerar en ellas. He escuchado los términos de impedancia, los watts... y hasta allí me quedo.
1. ¿Qué significa todo eso? 
2. ¿Qué significa que tenga más o menos watts? 
3. ¿Qué sucede con mayor o menor impedancia?
4. Hay algunos otros elementos a considerar en las bocinas

Muchas gracias por compartirme de su conocimiento, espero no sea molestia.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2009)

si lo que vas a comprar son bocinas para la pc no tienes que preocuparte por impedancia ya que vienen con un amplificador interno solo ten en cuenta el rango audible de frecuencias que va de 20Hz a 20kHz si reproduce estas es bueno y por el wataje no es tan critico obviamente entre mas tendras mas volumen, pero no es nesesario es probable que tu tv no pase de 2W asi que no busques uno muy grande


----------



## gecast (Dic 7, 2009)

Jeje, gracias por responder, mas no preguntaba tanto como consumidor si como alguien que desea saber que significa que tenga una cantidad "n" de watts, de impedancia, o no sé, frecuencias... saber distinguir entre las características de una buena bocina y una común y corriente y así no me den gato por libre  jeje.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2009)

entonces lo que te espera es una buena y larga docis de lectura, pero no te preocupes que seguro que te servira
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parlantes
es de wikipedia pero tambien busca de otros lugares o busca especificamente cada uno de los parametros

aunque en cualquier bocina todo depende de lo que quieras de ellas y si son solo para la pc cualquiera de alrededor de 2W y una amplia gama de frecuencias todo va de maravilla si lo que quieres es mas especifico, entonces a darle con la lectura


----------



## gecast (Dic 8, 2009)

Gracias, veré entonces.


----------

